# Heren Istarion



## Anamatar IV (Nov 26, 2002)

I just wanted to thank the mods and admins and Webmaster for giving Heren Istarion a guild space. Thank you


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 4, 2002)

Yea, I'd like to thank them too, becasue I am a part of that guild too. If it weren't a guild, I probably would have never joined and I wouldnt be having as much fun now! Thanks guys!


----------

